# Browning Maxus or Whinchester SX3



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

August 24th the Browning-Winchester guy will be at Freeland Gun Club
letting people shoot Maxus and SX3. steel shot patterning also 
available. come join us at the club


----------



## quackersmacker13 (Dec 9, 2009)

personally, i love my browning maxus. Its incredibly simple, and very light on recoil. It patterns great too, 39 hits with Black Cloud 3s on an 8X11 sheet of paper with the modified choke at 35 yards. Its essentially an SX3 with a few extra features.


----------



## ugly808 (Mar 24, 2011)

Another vote for the Maxus, went to Blendon Pines in Zeeland. The owner Russ has a couple new guns that you can shoot on the sporting clay range for a small fee of $20 along with any used shotgun he has. Well the last time I was there he had them both, so I shot them, and personally I liked the feel of the Maxus better, found it on sale at Bob's in Hastings in march. Got about 700-800 rounds thru it and no hickups at all, I can teat it down to clean in like 30-45 seconds, and it is light. Go with the one that shoulders the best for you.


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

I also just got the Maxus and love it!! 
But get the one that feel`s best to you! 
My $.02. 


Duckman


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

Was looking for something else and hit upon this thread again and noticed someone say the Vinci = no magazine extension.
That is NOT true. You can get a 9 (3"shells, 7 if 3.5) round extension.
So, Maxus is the only one that can not use an extension.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Oct 5, 2011)

problems I've had with SX3

tube in stock will bend and not allow bolt to be opened or closed. had this happen 3 times.

rubber over molded stock and fore end will peel off and turn white. It looks very poor.

spring in trigger group will break.

not sure if it needs new O rings but it will no longer cycle light loads


all of this in 2 years and only 10,000 rounds. I will *NEVER* buy another Winchester autoloading shotgun.


----------

